# Ran out of food



## Jadehunter (Aug 1, 2021)

Hello so I need advice. So I usually order sadie food from spot and tango, its the only dog food she really eats. However their company is having problems with shipping delays and she will not get her shipment till Tuesday. Last time this happened I gave her plain pumpkin puree with boiled chicken and she threw up for two days and I had to take her to the vet. I was told when you switch dogs food too fast this can happen, so I can not do that again. However when I first got Sadie she ate this kibble made for poodles at our local pet store for a few months. Even though its been a year do you think I can give this her again while she waits for her other food. Not sure if her body will remember this food but I need to feed her something.

Also if you guys know good dog food brands that are at a pet store please drop the names of them because I am absolutely done with spot and tango.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I never heard of this company but I went to their website and looked at the food. It reminds me of Fresh Pet which is sold in grocery stores, big box stores like Target and many pet stores. 

Ideally if you have her current food, you can mix part old with part new to help the transition to the new food.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Chicken and pumpkin does not = complete nutrition, so it’s possible hunger exacerbated the pukey response.

Are you completely out of the Spot & Tango? What is the other food?

If ever you run into this situation again (it’s happened to us, too!), I would suggest stretching her usual food out by proactively mixing it with something else, rather than using it all up and then abruptly switching to a backup. If Sadie does not require a limited diet, I would also suggest using a small bag of kibble as treats. Only buy the smallest possible bag and feed a handful or so daily so it doesn’t have a chance to go rancid. That way you always know you have another brand you can switch to in a pinch.

Peggy free feeds on Farmina as her primary kibble, eats Honest Kitchen as her “treat kibble,” and she gets a small scoop of Weruva Paw Lickin’ chicken for breakfast and dinner. Unlike plain chicken breast, the Weruva canned chicken provides whole, balanced nutrition. Maybe see if your local pet food store carries it.

(We use a small, locally owned pet food store rather than a big box chain. Not only are you likely to get better, more personalized service at an independent, they generally carry premium brands and are familiar enough with them to offer suggestions in a pinch.)


----------



## Haitch (6 mo ago)

I am stocking up on dog food ….just saying

going to be shortages of everything


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Spot and tango had a recall this week.








Spot and Tango Dog Food Recall | DogFoodAdvisor


Complete details of the Spot and Tango dog food recall of 2022 as reported by the editors of The Dog Food Advisor.




www.dogfoodadvisor.com


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Remember kibble expires and can go rancid... Which will cause it's own set of problems.

So stocking up isnt necessarily smart, it's better to have an substitute brand.

Keep a probiotic handy. If switching brands causes the runs, then you'll need to add a gut supporter so it slowwwws the digestion.


----------



## Jadehunter (Aug 1, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Chicken and pumpkin does not = complete nutrition, so it’s possible hunger exacerbated the pukey response.
> 
> Are you completely out of the Spot & Tango? What is the other food?
> 
> ...



Thank you for this. I wrote down what you feed Peggy. Will look for it in stores. and she only has one scoop of the spot and tango unkibble left. Not sure what to do because we do not get more until tuesday.


----------



## Jadehunter (Aug 1, 2021)

Starla said:


> Spot and tango had a recall this week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes for their chicken kibble, we only buy the beef and barley one.


----------



## Haitch (6 mo ago)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> Remember kibble expires and can go rancid... Which will cause it's own set of problems.
> 
> So stocking up isnt necessarily smart, it's better to have an substitute brand.
> 
> Keep a probiotic handy. If switching brands causes the runs, then you'll need to add a gut supporter so it slowwwws the digestion.


well obviously I am buying with a long expiry date , have also freeze dried and other stuff including tinned , what’s planned for the world makes interesting reading


----------



## Yellow (Sep 24, 2018)

go to a natural dog food store instead of box stores research on how kibble is highly processed and you need to supplement vitamins and minerals with fruit and veges natural stores bring in better quality food that is not made by big corporations making money off people. they often times have samples Go slow introducing because usually better quality.


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Jadehunter said:


> Yes for their chicken kibble, we only buy the beef and barley one.


It is my understanding that it’s also beneficial to vary the proteins given to avoid the creation of allergies. One other reason why offering “treat” kibble or switching between brands (once pup is adjusted to both) is worth it. I feed Bennie prepared ground raw, and we vary the proteins offered there. But I also train and treat with kibble- again, varying proteins. All of this not only for avoidance of allergies but also just for enjoyment. I wouldn’t wanna eat the same day in and day out.

I hope you find a solution for this time around that works for Sadie’s digestive system. I do think it’s important that you acclimate her to some alternatives so as to not have all eggs in one basket.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

I am not familiar with this brand so I can’t offer advice on a similar food. My dogs are fed Purina. During the pandemic when everything was difficult to get, I would buy 1 large bag and 1 medium bag of kibble along with a dozen cans at a time. That way if next time there was no Purina on the shelf, we had something the dogs could eat. I like feeding a brand that is more widely available so if one shop runs out hopefully I can find more.

I do switch proteins with every bag. I store kibble in Vittles Vaults in my basement where it’s cooler. I have 3 vaults with one dedicated to treats and keep the dog food rotated so it never spoils (of course I have 3 dogs so it’s easy for us to use up food).


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I think going with her old food that she tolerated a year ago is your best best for now. Get a small bag or a few samples if you can.


----------



## Jadehunter (Aug 1, 2021)

Dechi said:


> I think going with her old food that she tolerated a year ago is your best best for now. Get a small bag or a few samples if you can.


Will do. Hopefully her body still remembers it but I was told to add a probiotic to help with the runs if she catches it.


----------



## Jadehunter (Aug 1, 2021)

i’m


Jadehunter said:


> Thank you for this. I wrote down what you feed Peggy. Will look for it in stores. and she only has one scoop of the spot and tango unkibble left. Not sure what to do because we do not get more until tuesday.










this is her old food as a puppy she ate a year ago.


----------



## Yellow (Sep 24, 2018)

Royal canin ????? look at ingredients, first one is chicken by product meal, look up what by product means, not good Wheat gluten, corn, corn gluten etc. are all grain proteins not meat. It is a cheap way to make dogfood instead of using meat protein Research is needed


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Yellow said:


> Royal canin ????? look at ingredients, first one is chicken by product meal, look up what by product means, not good Wheat gluten, corn, corn gluten etc. are all grain proteins not meat. It is a cheap way to make dogfood instead of using meat protein Research is needed


I realize you’re trying to help, but let’s please keep the tone friendly so we don’t inadvertently chase someone away who’s just trying to do their best for their dog.

The Royal Canin is her backup food, which she is reaching for in a pinch because her poodle did fine on it in the past.


----------



## Jadehunter (Aug 1, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I realize you’re trying to help, but let’s please keep the tone friendly so we don’t inadvertently chase someone away who’s just trying to do their best for their dog.
> 
> The Royal Canin is her backup food, which she is reaching for in a pinch because her poodle did fine on it in the past.


Thank you. This was sadie first food but I switched her to spot and tango due to the reason of this not being a very healthy brand. However I am out of options until Tuesday so this will have to do.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Jadehunter said:


> Thank you. This was sadie first food but I switched her to spot and tango due to the reason of this not being a very healthy brand. However I am out of options until Tuesday so this will have to do.


Yep! You do what you have to do.  Can you divide that last scoop of food up between her next few meals, just to ease the transition a little?


----------



## Jadehunter (Aug 1, 2021)

Just a few tiny pieces because I fed her the remainder of it for breakfast


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Royal Canin Rx food helped save my last cat's life. They have veterinarians on staff - I rang out of the blue once years ago and got to talk to one of them. He was amazingly kind and helpful.

I had been feeding a super premium food when my cat almost blocked due to what turned out to be struvite crystals. The Royal Canin Rx food helped end them, and surgery assured he would almost 100% not block again.

Happy to back feeding Royal Canin 😊🤩😘.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I've been feeding Galen the Royal Canin HP kibble ever since the gastric bout that made him so terribly ill when he was a year old. Ritter has been eating it as well, as it's easier to feed both dogs the same thing. So far they are both doing quite well on it and are at perfect weight. I think Galen's illness would have lasted much longer if I hadn't been able to stabilize him with the Royal Canin, and he quite possibly could have died. I'm all in favor of feeding dogs whatever works.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I don't know that this will make a difference but since you have no choice but an abrupt switch back I'd expect that giving her the appropriate portion for her size and age but spread thru several meals might make the switch go better.

Royal Canin uses veterinary nutritionists to formulate foods, tests, and follows WSAVA and AAFCO guidelines. 
Pet food safety: Questions to ask a manufacturer - Royal ... (royalcanin.com)


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Buck has been on Infinia Turkey formula from the jump. It’s what the breeder fed, and initially was only available at feed stores. Now I can order from Amazon, yay! Correct me if I’m wrong, but isn’t AAFCO a labeling organization? They don’t have thumbs up/down, only that the product labeling conforms to spec. You need a magnifying glass, btw, to read the small print on kibble bags.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Mfmst said:


> isn’t AAFCO a labeling organization?


It's a bit more than just labeling . Labeling is a big part in that, having established the nutritional standards they oversee labeling to make sure it reflects the requirements.

"*AAFCO does not regulate, test, approve or certify pet foods in any way.*

AAFCO establishes the nutritional standards for complete and balanced pet foods, and _*it is the pet food company's responsibility*_ to formulate their products according to the appropriate AAFCO standard.

_*It is the state feed control official's responsibility*_ in regulating pet food to ensure that the laws and rules established for the protection of companion animals and their custodians are complied with so that only unadulterated, correctly and uniformly labeled pet food products are distributed in the marketplace and a structure for orderly commerce."

The Association of American Feed Control Officials (AAFCO) > Home

They also define terms such as "natural", "organic" and more.
Natural (aafco.org) 

From the World Small Animal Veterinary Association Guidelines:

Nutrition Adequacy Statement?
• Is it a complete diet?
Foods should be labeled to indicate if they provide a "complete" diet with all required nutrients. The label might also specify if this was determined via life stage feeding trials vs formulation to meet requirements. Those labeled as intended for "short-term", "intermittent", or "complementary" feeding should only be fed as a small portion of the diet (10% or less), or under veterinarian supervision if feeding a therapeutic diet.
• Does the food match the nutritional needs of the individual dog or cat?
AAFCO and FEDIAF provide pet food manufacturers with recommended nutrient levels for different life-stages (reproduction, growth, and adult) for healthy dogs or cats. Diets labeled “for all life-stages” are formulated for reproduction and growth.

GNC_Guidelines_120421 (wsava.org)


----------



## Jadehunter (Aug 1, 2021)

UPDATE: Sadie old food did not cause any problems and she ate it without any problem. Her current food came yesterday but I decided this will be her last bag due to the inconsistency delivery dates. Next week I am going to try farmina with a slow transition to see how she does. If you guys have any other food suggestions to add, all is welcome. Thank you for your help and support always!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Great update! I agree reliability is important, and that’s where a second food can be really helpful. Peggy would be fine eating just Honest Kitchen or just Farmina if she had to. I’ve also been looking at Canine Caviar recently.


----------



## Charley'sMom (Jun 16, 2011)

Charley gets quite a variety of foods in one day. For breakfast he gets frozen raw from Northwest Naturals and rotate the protein with each 6 pound bag. He also gets 1/3 of a scrambled egg. For dinner, he gets freshly cooked ground & organic either chicken, turkey or bison which is mixed with the Honest Kitchen Base. I make it up in batches of 5 meals at a time. The base makes it a complete diet. For dessert, he gets 1/8 of a cup of Ziwi Peak which is ethically sourced and comes from New Zealand. I also use Ziwi for any training treats that he gets. Yes, he does eat well but at 11 1/2, he's quite the healthy Poodle. Never throws up, never has diarrhea and no allergies. As you can see, he gets all kinds of different proteins.


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

Rusty has purina pro plus for small dogs (salmon) and a tablespoon of lilys kitchen tinned food.

He has 2 meals a day.

This is the only combo that I have found so far that doesnt cause stomach upsets every afternoon.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Mia gets a couple of kibbles as treats, but they're pricey: the aforementioned Honest Kitchen clusters and Dr. Marty's. She seems to prefer Dr. Marty's, but that could be because the bags are smaller so she gets less of it. In the past I've also used Stella and Chewy. The gold standard for me is still Ziwi Peak, but that's the Rolls Royce of kibble, especially since they switched to small bags circa 2016.


----------

